# Seiko Skx-007 R.i.p....



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Hadn't worn my 007 for ages.

Found it rather uninspiring compared to the 6105 or 6309.

So I've installed a Yao dial and hands.










The chapter ring is the original. I used an eraser to rub off the minute markers.

This took some time but has left a really fine brushed finish.










I'm very happy with the results

Now it's getting plenty of wrist time


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

That's a cracking looking watch! Enjoy!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that looks the buisness......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well done mate,

Seiko should make them like that


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

makky said:


> Hadn't worn my 007 for ages.
> 
> Found it rather uninspiring compared to the 6105 or 6309.
> 
> ...


it looks very familar.............


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice & I like the eraser trick too - I'll have to remember that one







Was it an ink eraser or pencil eraser? The ones for ink tend to be more abrasive than the pencil ones I think. All I need now is an SKX007 to try it out on







!!

Weren't you going to do a write up on the 6105 you restored - or am I thinking of someone else







?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Well done Makky, I like that style of hands and dial and they look great on the 007.









A.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

That looks just so right. Great job - also looks like the perfect strap for it too.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Very nice & I like the eraser trick too - I'll have to remember that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was an ink eraser. I was going to use wet 'n dry until I discovered the chapter ring is plastic







The eraser is gentler so you can work slowly for a very even finish.

Had to press the crystal out to get at that pesky chapter ring. I've got a case press that cost 15 quid and is a bit... basic. It took a great deal of pressure and there was a loud "crack" as the crystal popped out. Thought it had shattered but the crystal was fine.



pauluspaolo said:


> Weren't you going to do a write up on the 6105 you restored - or am I thinking of someone else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, still haven't got around to that. Must try harder









I'm tempted to do a similar mod on this -










The case and strap are fantastic but I really hate the hands...


----------

